# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger worden + onregelmatig ongesteld

## klein_hummelke

Kan iemand mij meer vertellen???

Ik ben een jongedame van 24 en ben sinds eind november 2006 gestopt met de pil omdat mijn vriend en ik graag een kindje willen. Toen ik stopte met de pil ben ik nog ongesteld geworden, maar nu is er al een hele tijd niks! Ik weet dat ik voordat ik met de pil begon ook zo onregelmatig ongesteld was, maar hoe kan ik nu in hemelsnaam weten wanneer ik vruchtbaar ben? Betekent dit ook dat ik maar 1 keer in de 2/3 maanden vruchtbaar ben? Heeft iemand antwoorden op mijn vragen? Ik zou zo graag gewoon zwanger willen worden...

Alvast bedankt! So

----------


## pilvraagjes

Zwanger worden moet je wel de tijd voor nemen. Dat kan best een jaartje duren. Tuurlijk wil je nu al wel, anders zou je het niet nu al proberen, maar dat is nou eenmaal voor iedereen zo. En de ene keer is het wat sneller raak dan de andere keer. Je bent pas net gestopt met de pil, kan dus nog best wat vaker worden. Je bent 1x ongesteld geworden, na het stoppen, na hoeveel tijd was dat? Want je bent nu pas 2 maanden verder volgens mij? Dus stel nou dat je volgende week ongesteld wordt, dan ben je helemaal niet zoveel te laat ook... Je bent inderdaad wel alleen vruchtbaar geweest als je ongesteld wordt.

Je zal echt nog wat meer geduld moeten hebben om wat regelmaat er in te ontdekken. Succes in ieder geval!

----------


## Yv

Je lichaam moet wennen dat ie geen hormonen meer binnen krijgt, dus moet je lichaam het ritme weer zelf uitzoeken. Het kan inderdaad even duren, maar ik zal me nu nog geen zorgen maken. Want als je er teveel mee bezig bent kan het juist langer duren. Het kan ook zijn dat je al zwanger bent. Voel je je borsten? Dat is vaak het eerste teken. Alsof je heel veel gesport hebt.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Euh.... hoe voelen je borsten dan als je heel veel gesport hebt??? Oh, bedoel je spierpijn daar???

----------


## Yv

Ja, je kunt met fitness zo'n oefening doen voor je borstspieren. Op diezelfde plek voelde ik mijn borsten toen ik nog niet wist dat ik zwanger was. Je moet inderdaad wel een sport hebben gedaan die veel van je bovenarmen en oksels hebben gevraagd.

----------

